
Introducing Ignite – A reproducible deployment, development environment manager - michaelgv
https://www.npmjs.com/package/ignitejs
======
pedalpete
Looks interesting, we've just spent a bunch of time getting our deployments
done so a bit late for us.

What are your plans for future platforms? Do you think serverless and apex
already handle this for faas? Where is your differentiator there?

~~~
michaelgv
My plans for future cloud platforms are to have the ability to create your own
platform file, that’ll house all the required code to get it running, and then
having a simple command to install them, ie...

ignite install —platform {platform_name}

All platform code will be saved in your home directory under a folder called
.ignite, ie: /home/Michael/.ignite/platforms/Heroku ...etc

This new platform design will be in the next update, and you’ll be able to
generate a base template by doing...

ignite create —provider {provider_name}

Then in terms of sharing the provider file, and all its sub files, you would
do the same ignite share command, with a flag of —provider, and then it’s a
matter of sharing and installing it.

Apex is very good, but I draw the line when it comes to being reproducible
universally, the goal of ignite is to be an AIO package that can manage
configuration, dependencies, and deployment without having to create complex
structures for deployment/sharing/etc, and the key factor is everything that
is created must be reproducible regardless of platform, IDE, etc. and that’s
why Ignite exists, to help take away that pain and just have a very simple CLI
do the tasks automatically

